# Any music about Rapunzel?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Did any composer, German or not, compose something about this fairytale? If we have Cinderella and princess Aurora (=the sleeping beauty) represented in Classical music, why not Rapunzel? If you know anything about such a composition, please share with me!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's Lou Harrison's 12-tone telling of Rapunzel. See also the soundtrack to Disney's *Tangled*, another retelling.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Here's Lou Harrison's 12-tone telling of Rapunzel. See also the soundtrack to Disney's *Tangled*, another retelling.


Thanks, I'm saving a link to this thread!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There’s not much to choose from. Apparently, most composers haven’t been willing to sufficiently let their hair down to write something and follow her lead... “Rapunzel, Rapunzel, let down your hair!”


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Will you settle for 7 dwarves:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Will you settle for RDNZL?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Redundant RDNZL


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> There's not much to choose from. Apparently, most composers haven't been willing to sufficiently let their hair down to write something and follow her lead... "Rapunzel, Rapunzel, let down your hair!"


Lol nice one, but is it just me or most male composers have/had rather short hair?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any other composition(s) about Rapunzel?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mélisande lets her hair fall from a tower window in Debussy's opera _Pelléas and Mélisande_, and Pelléas starts playing with it. Perhaps author Maurice Maeterlinck got the hair idea from the Rapunzel story.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

elgars ghost said:


> Mélisande lets her hair fall from a tower window in Debussy's opera _Pelléas and Mélisande_, and Pelléas starts playing with it. Perhaps author Maurice Maeterlinck got the hair idea from the Rapunzel story.


Could be, but as I said, many female fairytales characters have got music about them, so why not Rapunzel? And how accurate are the Disney movies?


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

I believe she's a character in Sondheim's musical INTO THE WOODS.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Scopitone said:


> I believe she's a character in Sondheim's musical INTO THE WOODS.


I took a look, possible, but I'm looking for compositions that tell the whole story by the Grimm brothers; so far the first comment suggested such a composition-anything else?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Rapunzel-Musical-Originele-Cast-Album/dp/B075DB2KYW

I know nothing about it.

This appears to be a completely different musical from the people who brought us "Friends."

https://www.mtishows.com/rapunzel

I think both of them are children's musicals.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Rapunzel-Musical-Originele-Cast-Album/dp/B075DB2KYW
> 
> I know nothing about it.
> 
> ...


Anything for adults/"official" Classical music about Rapunzel? I'm almost 30 you know...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Found these through Google






Story/libretto by Carol Ann Duffy (former Poet Laureate of Great Britain). I have no idea where one can see/hear a full recording.






The music is by Respighi, but I don't think he composed it specifically for a ballet. I'm sure some of the experts here can identify the works. I watched a bit, but it seemed a little amateurish.


----------

